# Filipino styles



## Hu Ren Qianzai Long (Jun 16, 2002)

Hey,guys! I'm trying to make a complete list of filipino Martial arts styles (Not Substyles).So any styles or forms that you know about would be helpful. Thanks!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 16, 2002)

Would a sub-style be a style or art that
was spring from or grew from another?

Would Modern Arnis be a sub-style since it
was a composite of other arts?

Just trying to qualify you question to better
answer it.

Thanks

Rich
:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Jun 17, 2002)

See this thread.


----------

